# Your size - Your frame size (POLL)



## routergod (Apr 4, 2006)

Poll:

Overall height

Inseam

Frame size


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

6'3
34"
17"


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

6' 0"
34"
19"


----------



## WATTO (Nov 6, 2004)

6'3"
32"
17" dh bike
19" freeride bike


----------



## The Machine (Mar 7, 2005)

5'11"
30"
18.5" frame size (M)


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

6'2" height
33" inseam
19-20" frame


----------



## The Sleeper (Apr 26, 2004)

6'1" height

33" inseam

19" & 20" frames


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

6'1"

33.5"

19"


----------



## big_olly (Jan 5, 2006)

6' 5"

37.75"

22"


----------



## jimsiff (Jun 11, 2005)

6' 3"

34" inseam

20"


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

5'5"

30" inseam

16" FS bike

17" hardtail I had, which was on the large side for me


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

jimsiff said:


> 6' 3"
> 
> 34" inseam
> 
> 20"


Same here. 2005 Kona Kikapu and 1993 Trek 930. Both 20".


----------



## jm714 (May 29, 2006)

6'5"
37.5"
21-22"


----------



## thoriii (Jul 2, 2004)

6'2"
34"
19.5" (M) Damn Haro


----------



## tooljunkie (Nov 15, 2005)

6'2" Overall height

35.5" Inseam

24.625" (XL) Frame size


----------



## crashing_arizona (Jul 26, 2005)

6'7"
38" (real) 36" (pants)
23" s.t. with 25.3" ETT (XXL)


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Short, round here*

5'7" tall
29" inseam
15.5" hardtail frame
small (16") full suspension


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

5'11" (1.80m) tall
31.8" (81 cm) inseam
18" hardtail singlespeed frame
large (19") full suspension


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

5'8" tall
30" inseam
17.5" frame (hardtail)
56cm frame (road)


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

6'4" tall
32" inseam
21" frame


----------



## whitelizard (Sep 25, 2005)

5' 9"
30" inseam
18" frame


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

6'9"

42" inseam

25" ST
26" ETT


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

6'4
35" inseam
20 / 21 " ( XL GF Sugar 1, and 21" Ritchey Timbercomp)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

6' 1"

33"

18" Dh
20" Xc


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

6' 3" 
35"
21" frame


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Why the cross-post?

Anyway, here's my info.

Patrick


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

6'4"
35"
22"


----------



## Bigcountry02 (May 31, 2006)

6'5"
36"
22.5" 1993 Specialized Rockhopper
22" 2005 Kona Hoss


----------



## japollner (May 8, 2006)

6'0"
32
16 trek steelie
16.5 rm flow


----------



## Louisiana Fatboy (Jun 11, 2006)

6'5" (325lbs.) height (weight)

34" Inseam

22" Kona Hoss 2006


----------



## saba (Sep 30, 2004)

5'11"
30"
frame size (M) full susp
(L) hardtail


----------



## Overthebars (May 22, 2006)

6'4"

34"

21" BMC full susp.


----------



## TsunamiMike (Mar 31, 2006)

6'3" 310 

34 inseam

22 in hardtail


----------



## Nickmast (Jun 7, 2006)

6'0" 245

30" inseam

19" HT


----------



## Cavedog (May 16, 2006)

6 foot, 250
32 inch inseam
19 inch GF 29er HT


----------



## WillitsBrand.com (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, shortest inseam yet.

5' 9", 205
27" inseam
15" Custom Willits 29er


----------



## skiingmountainman (Apr 27, 2006)

6'4"
33"
XL (21") 04 Hardrock Comp
21" Jamis XLT FS fit really well in a test ride
tried 19" Jamis XLT but it was way too short 
sat on Specialized Enduro 19" - way too short
still looking for Enduro 21" to try and a Kona Coiler 20"
August 2006:
Ended up trying the Enduro - size was good but way too much sag
Bought a 20" Kona Coiler - fit is great except the standover height is a bit tight. Much better than the 19" overall though and I am loving it!


----------



## Legend911 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Tall Guy, Skinny body*

6'7"
36"
23in 2000 Specialized Rockhopper Competition
:thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

5'11.5" 240lbs
32"
19"/Large


----------



## Oragun (Dec 2, 2004)

6'4"
34"
21"/xl


----------



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

5"8
31.5"
19"


----------



## Chapel (Jun 29, 2006)

6'3"
32"
no bike size yet... not sure


----------



## jimpt (Apr 8, 2006)

6'3"
35"
21"


----------



## Scubapiper (Aug 15, 2005)

5' 10"
30"
17.5 (GF Medium)


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

6' 2"

32"

19" on my all mountain/freeride hardtail and size "Large" on my Yakuza Kumicho downhill bike. 15 or 16" on my urban assault bike. 20" on my Kona Smoke commuter.


----------



## BiggerT (Jul 12, 2006)

6' 5"
34"
21"


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

6'6"
34"
XL (Heckler)


----------



## rhag1128 (Jul 31, 2006)

7'2"
40"
22.5 Gt


----------



## angryswede (Jun 27, 2006)

6'3"
32" (although if they fit better / tighter it might be a 33 / 34", lol)
19" freeride bike (session 77)


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

5'7"
29"
18"


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

6'3"

35.5 inseam

21" hardtail


----------



## cosgti (Jun 14, 2006)

6'7"

36"

21" (GF XL BigSure...but looking for a better fitting frame)


----------



## Hurricanes (Jul 17, 2006)

6'4"
33
20-21


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

6'3"

34"

21" XL full susp.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

6' 4"
34"
19.5"(L) Trek Liquid 30(a tad small, but I think(aka hope) my longer seatpost will remedy this)


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

6'4"
32" (long torso, short legs)
19" Ellsworth Joker and XL K2 4000


----------



## baloubear (Jul 4, 2006)

6'4"
35"
22"


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

6'2"
33.5 inseam

18" Full Suspension - 06 RM Slayer
20" Hardtail - 93 Kona Kilauea

Still like a small frame, I think it's a holdover from what I had to ride in the BMX days.


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

6'5"
35"
21" fisher genesis.... would definitely be 22.5-23 in a Trek or Specialized.


----------



## dallasweb (Sep 27, 2006)

6'3"
33"
XL - Cannondale SuperV


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

7'0"

38 (pants inseam)

25 inch hardtail (giant)


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

sirsam84 said:


> 7'0"
> 
> 38 (pants inseam)
> 
> 25 inch hardtail (giant)




Those 26" wheels have to look like 18's when you are on the bike... post pictures!


----------



## Cheetah (Sep 7, 2006)

6'

30"

19" '05 IronHorse Quantum


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

6'5"

36" pants 

21" frame

Hey, short people, go away!

We don't care!

This is the Clydesdale forum after all!

;-)

Drew


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

you guys are giving me a nagging feeling that my 18" frame may be too small for me. standover seems fine...but to get good leg extension, i feel too forward on my bars and it hurts my neck to look ahead on the trail.

dedgummit.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Overall height: 6' 5"

Inseam: 35"

Frame size: 21"


----------



## fatstevie (Oct 25, 2006)

6'1"
31"
19" XC Bike


----------



## bloater27 (Dec 16, 2004)

5'9"
29"
16"


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

6'3"
35"
22" xl turner flux


----------



## baldwima (Oct 12, 2006)

6'3"
33"
18" GT Pantera (old mtn bike)
20" On One Inbred (new mtn bike)
60 cm (roadie)


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

are you comfortable on an 18" bike with a 33" inseam like that? i've got a 31" inseam and i'm having trouble getting comfy on mine. luckily, it's just a temp frame until i get my steel frame repainted.


----------



## baldwima (Oct 12, 2006)

To answer your question, yes. I have managed to get it to a comfortable setup. I've been riding it for 13 years (bought it in 1993). It was ridgid when I bought it, then upgraded to a 2" travel for in 1998, v-brakes from canti's around the same time. 

It's not a seat post length issue, although I do have quite a bit of seat post extended. I have bent a post coming down some bumps wrong. For comfort, it was more of a top tube length issue. I have a 130mm stem on it to get the cockpit to a reasonably comfortable length.

However, due to the short wheelbase and / or other geometry factors, this is a difficult bike to go fast down hills on. It's pretty twitchy and doesn't rail on fire roads or in the dirt. It climbs decently.

I just built a 20" On One Inbred (steel frame) bike. It's definately a different beast, with a 140mm fork. So far after a couple rides, I have been nothing but grins! Climbs well and decends even better.


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

6'3"
34"
21.5"


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

baldwima said:


> To answer your question, yes. I have managed to get it to a comfortable setup. I've been riding it for 13 years (bought it in 1993). It was ridgid when I bought it, then upgraded to a 2" travel for in 1998, v-brakes from canti's around the same time.
> 
> It's not a seat post length issue, although I do have quite a bit of seat post extended. I have bent a post coming down some bumps wrong. For comfort, it was more of a top tube length issue. I have a 130mm stem on it to get the cockpit to a reasonably comfortable length.
> 
> ...


hmmmm...i was just thinking of getting an inbred. probably the 18 inch model. i decided my old steel frame will most likely be made into a single speed or maybe a 1x7 (hey...i'm too cheap to upgrade it right now ).

how does the bike feel with that much fork?? i was thinking of maybe getting an adjustable fork from 100-130 or so.

i've decided that going really fast downhill isn't what i enjoy most. i just like to be out and about and getting some exercise. seems like a good 'do-it-all' type of frame that would be comfortable going downhill and just tooling around on the trails...


----------



## michaelg (Apr 6, 2006)

6'2"
34" 
19/large


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

6' 5"
34"

22.5 Fs
23 Ht


----------



## bongzilla (Nov 10, 2005)

6'4" 
34"
21" Xc / 19" Fr


----------



## 3 Pin (Dec 25, 2005)

6'4"

36"

Xl Niner Sir9 29er

XL Astrix Monk FS 29er


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

5'10"

30"

19"


----------



## Terdar (Nov 24, 2006)

6'4"
35"
23" Ht


----------



## Justin06GT (Nov 20, 2006)

5'10"
34"
17-19(l)


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*her's my stats..*

I meant to say here's my stat's
6ft 2in
34in inseam
20in Custom 29er
XL (20in) Soma juice 29er


----------



## Dogbait (Dec 3, 2006)

6'2'' tall
33" inseam
22'' rigid MTB SS
61-62cm road
56-58cm road fixed


----------



## =[Ezekiel]= (Oct 11, 2006)

6' 6"
36
36
size Medium frame Bighit


----------



## 8Trak (Jan 20, 2004)

6'2" height
35" inseam (and long arms)
XL bikes (24.7-25.2" toptubes)

After some trial an error, I figured out that I tend to fit bikes more like a 6'4" person... long inseam and long arms means longer toptubes and taller headtubes feel good for me.


----------



## svtmike (Jun 15, 2006)

6'2" height
34" inseam
21" hardtail

Thinking of building a Niner EMD next winter with a large frame.

Mike


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

6'0"
idk what that is
19


----------



## CBBaron (Dec 12, 2005)

6'2" 220lbs
34.5"
22"
Probably riding too big of bike as I didn't know any better but it feels pretty comfortable.
Craig


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

6'4''
34''
20-21"

currently ride a Lrg Big Hit and 21'' Haro Escape Ht.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Overall height = 6'3"

Inseam = 35"

Frame size = 22" Dos, 22" Karate Monkey, 21" Sugar 293


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

6'6"
35"
XL Titus Super Moto 22"

coulda/shoulda went 29er, but that will be my next bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

6,3

34,5 

19 inch coiler supreme


----------



## tigermale (Jan 12, 2007)

5.4 and something
30"
15" on one HT
19" on the other

in doubt on what to get for my first FS(Kona coiler most likely),Small or medium?


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

5'9"
30" inseam
17.5


----------



## Greebler (Jun 28, 2006)

6'4.5"

34

21/22 (xl)


----------



## bsmith (Jan 3, 2007)

6'2"
34"
19" Hardtail freeride bike


----------



## dabioman (Jan 15, 2005)

6'6"
38 real,36 pants
23" IF Steel Deluxe
65cm IF Crown Jewel


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I am 5'10"; 38x30 Britches LOL; and only have 1 hardtail which is a L (19") frame.


----------

